# Has anyone upgraded to a High Output Alternator?



## Pontiac Z (Feb 24, 2011)

I put in an uograded stereo system, 4 6 by 9's and a 15'' subwoofer in my trunk. I have an Optima red top and I just ordered a 140 amp alternator. Is there anything that I should look out for when changing alts? I think it's just like 2 bolts and a couple wires. Its a 69 Custom S if anyone was wondering. thanks. -Judson


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Make sure you do the swap with both battery terminals disconnected, and be sure the pullys line up....I imagine you already have an internal regulator set up, so it should be a direct swap Eric


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Eric's correct. I think the 69s are internally regulated. If it is external regulator, then you are going to have to bypass the reg and rewire it.


----------



## Pontiac Z (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm sorry to sound like a noob, but I am not sure what is internal regulated and what is external. My car is in a shop right now so I can't look at it at the moment, but I think my alternater has 1 or 2 bolts holding it and I think 2-3 wires going to it. V-belt pulleys and not a serpentine. The alternator I ordered was this one: Summit Racing SUM-810350 - Summit Racing® Chrome Alternators - Overview - SummitRacing.com
. Am I going to just have to use the one wire setup straight to my battery? Thanks for the help. 
-Judson


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

I put a 140 amp alternator on my '76 Suburban, and it just bolted right in and used the stock wiring. I went with the Powermaster unit, and it worked great as a daily driver for the last 8 years or so that I had the truck, really helped with headlight brightness and running the dual AC fans, stereo, etc all at the same time. Especially at idle.
Anyway, should plug right in, and if you call Summit and tell them your application they should be able to confirm that. My '68 GTO is internally regulated so I am assuming your '69 will be too.
Jeff


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

I went to a 100amp alt for my 66 from a local rebuilder. It was internally regulated, so it was just one wire. I'm running a red top with a massive audio 10" and comps up front ran by a Kicker 400.1 and 150.2

I would suggest doing the big 3 as well. Helped my dimming immensely. ADD 4, 2, or 0 gauge wire from your alt pos to your battery pos(my original wires went from the alt to the starter to the battery), another run of wire from the battery negative to the engine block and a 3rd run from the engine block to the frame. DO NOT remove any factory wires. I would recommend fusing the line from the alt to the battery positive.


----------



## Pontiac Z (Feb 24, 2011)

Yeah, I've already done the big three, my best friend is an audio guy and helped me. I also have a voltemeter guage so i can see if it drops really low like it did with the original alt. It looks liek there are some things either plugged in or attatched somehow to the back of my alternator; does anyone know what these are for and if I can still just do the single wire to the battery or not? thanks
-Judson


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The wires from your current alt. go to the starter and to the external voltage regulator. There is a "conversion kit" , very cheap, a couple wire jumpers that you may need. Tell the tech guy where you buy the alt. what you are doing....you can wire it yourself, but I can't remember where to put the one wire so that the "Battery" light doesn't stay on.........very simple, I just can't remember.......SOMEONE will chime in......E


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The wires from your current alt. go to the starter and to the external voltage regulator. There is a "conversion kit" , very cheap, a couple wire jumpers that you may need. Tell the tech guy where you buy the alt. what you are doing....you can wire it yourself, but I can't remember where to put the one wire so that the "Battery" light doesn't stay on.........very simple, I just can't remember.......SOMEONE will chime in......E


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Z, go to Reproduction Wiring Harnesses for America's Muscle Cars put in your year and model........the little kit you want is in there it cost $19...Eric


----------

